# Century old stone smokehouse



## crossram36 (Feb 14, 2006)

My wife and I just bought an old farm in Lancaster County, PA. The barn was built in 1838, the house in 1841 and the stone smokehouse was built sometime later. We both want to learn to smoke our own meat and this web site promises to be a big asset. Please feel free to offer any suggestions or advice on how we should proceed. Thanks!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2006)

CrossRam36 Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums. It looks like you've settled on a nice piece of PA history. I'm glad you want to put that old stone smokehouse to use. If you not familiar with smoking foods I suggest that you sign up of tulsajeffs ecourse on smoking meats. It offers some excellent advise and tips.

Let us know if you have any questions about the smoking art. We'll be glad to help you along.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 15, 2006)

its funny (to me anyway) i happend to come accross this post after reading another post not just 20 min ago, about a guy who just built a smoke house and has only used it a few times.  he said he is still learning but ill bet if you got in touch with him he would be more then happy to give you as much advice as he can.

i wish i could have your luck, i  can only imgaine what i could do with a smokehouse.

here is the link    http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=582

im glad you found us and hope i can help when i can.  welcome.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi there, Crossram,

That's a beautiful home and piece of property you have there. I'm sure that you'll be putting that old smokehouse to some good use real soon. Good luck and welcome to the boards.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## seminole (Feb 22, 2006)

CrossRam36,

Lovely smokehouse. I recommend you read about old smokehouses and how they operated. You can find a lot of information and many drawings of old smokehouses at:
http://www.wedlinydomowe.com


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 22, 2006)

CrossRam,
     If you're really really into (or would like to get into) meat smoking, you've got a real treasure there. My Grandfather was always a farmer up in North Carolina and back then, smoking meat was one of the trusted ways to preserve and flavor meats. I used to visit the old farm and my Dad would explain , among other things, how they used to smoke foods. I can tell you that I don't remember the details, recipes etc. but I do remember the basics. It was very interesting and I'm sure you will enjoy your "new" smoke house. Just one thing, as I remember, they used a lot of wood and the volume of meat was considerable. Good luck and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## jamesb (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't offer much help with the operation of the smoke house, but I would love to see more pics of it... Got any pics of the inside?

James.


----------

